# Introducing Orphans to older mice.



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

My 2 week old pups were orphaned after their mother escaped from her cage. Due to lack of sightings we believe she met my cat.

I've been handraising the pups and they are going to turn 3 weeks old on Monday. I have two other does that are sisters of their mother.

I'm going to introduce the pups to the two does Abby and Angel. But I've never done an introduction before and am unsure how to go about it.

They will be housed in a 25 gallon bin cage. I'm going to clean it out really good with some vinegar and then put in all new bedding and new toys. So the smell will be neutral.

Do I just put the babies in then pop in the two does? Should I do the does one at a time or together?

The male pups will be taken out at 4 weeks old leaving just the two female does in the litter to stay with my older does. But I wanted the male pups to learn mousey behavior from my older does.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd briefly put everyone together in a small container/carrier that is neutral to all and then transfer them after 20 minutes to the new clean environment.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

I took a handful of Abby and Angel's bedding and rubbed the pups in it first and then placed them in a 50qt bin cage I made up for one of the male pups. The bin had about half an inch of kiln-dried pine in it and a water bottle that's it. I then placed the elder does. Abby and Angel in it.

Angel who is the submissive of the two does and has very much earned her name went into Mommy mode instantly. The pups haven't figured out how to really wash themselves yet and are quite scruffy as a result. She patiently gathered the pups and one by one groomed them. Abby soon joined in and after about 15 minutes I couldn't believe they were the same pups I had placed in with them. They were so clean and were trying to groom Abby and Angel back which was so cute!

After half an hour I placed the pups and all the bedding from the neutral tank on top of a layer of fresh bedding Abby and Angel's old tank which had been thoroughly washed. Abby and Angel went right to work gathering paper towels to place in their plastic igloo and the pups "helped" by help I mean ran through the piles. :lol:

Its been about an hour since I placed them in their new home and I haven heard a squeak though I keep checking on them every 15 minutes. They are all happily napping in the igloo together.

The two does in the litter Silver and Calypso are going to stay with their new mommies while next week the boys will be separated when they turn 28 days old.

Thanks so much for all the advice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds good.I just had a litter orphaned before they'd opened their eyes.I introduced 2 does who had been living separately with similar aged babies into a container and put the orphans in.They weren't even noticed in the excitement.2 failed to thrive but the other 3 are doing ok.You've done a good job saving yours.


----------

